

Ask HN: December 21, our (app) world has ended? - tarun_anand

Ok, now that I have your attention...
so we built a mobile security application that we put up on Google Play and started seeing the downloads coming and getting feedback. Google sends us an email saying we are violating the TOC - they mention some vague reasons - repetitive keywords and claiming features that is not supported by the app... none of that makes sense to us as we are in the early days of our application and we dont even know how to do everything that is mentioned there.<p>Nonetheless, we looked at the copy on Google Play and compared it with other (heavyweight) vendors in the space and made it very similar. We figured that if someone else is approved and getting downloads, they <i>must</i> have done something right that we didnt understand. We notify Google after the email that we have taken action.<p>Time goes by, then suddenly one fine day in December, we receive a cryptic email that our application has been yanked for similar reasons to one listed in the previous email.<p>We appeal that we have followed all rules and regulations to the best of our knowledge - however, we didnt get any response so far. There is no phone or person to talk to.<p>Oh, BTW - we spent close to 2 years building this app. This is not a game app that was done by an Indie developer in their spare time.<p>Does Google care for its developers? If yes, then they need to be more articulate in their reasons and respond better to such incidents.<p>As far as we are concerned, our (app) world has ended today...<p>BTW, some of our other apps are live which follow the same copy and principle..<p>https://play.google.com/store/search?q=syncnscan&#38;c=apps<p>Has anyone else faced this problem? I would love to hear any experiences.
======
jamesjguthrie
You could always try listing on the Opera store and other similar stores.
After all, it takes proper promotion to get your app downloaded now since
Google removed the 'what's new' list, so divert your efforts toward another
store.

It will add some friction to the download process as users will have to
download the Opera store app but at least you can still get your app on their
devices relatively easily.

------
tata2012
This is yet another example of Google/Apple appstore owners highhandedness. I
cant believe that they rubbish someone's efforts of years with a single email
and dont have the courtesy to respond. This is the least they owe to their app
developers who have made them successful and the envy of Microsoft!

------
Ricky_Booth
Hopefully you'll live another day ! - It does beg the question does Google
care about startup's anymore ?

------
future-guru
Sorry to hear that mate... Hope Google wakes up before its too late

